# PCMR shacks



## H2O(s) (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm hanging in UT this winter, doing 80% of the riding at PCMR. Looking for the beta on shacks if anyone wants to share, if not don't post. I know the negatives to sharing info. PM's preferred. 

School has got me tied up all year so when I get to head to the mountains, I like to drop by a few and soak it in while they still exist.

Thanks in advance, you magnificent bastards :thumbsup:


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

No one will share that info. There might only be a couple PCers on this forum anyway. Most people ride Brighton and it only has a couple shacks.

Why not just smoke on the lift like most people?


----------



## H2O(s) (Dec 4, 2009)

Why not just smoke on the lift like most people? see:



H2O(s) said:


> I like to drop by a few and soak it in while they still exist.


A spot to smoke is less than half of the allure, man. I get a charge out of seeing how they're built. Like checking out an old abandoned house, there's history in those things.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

H2O(s) said:


> A spot to smoke is less than half of the allure, man. I get a charge out of seeing how they're built. Like checking out an old abandoned house, there's history in those things.




Kudos to this kid!:thumbsup:


----------



## nevrsumrrider (Nov 21, 2011)

Obviously u don't smoke or u have never been in a shack. either way you should try both and preferably at the same time.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

nevrsumrrider said:


> Obviously u don't smoke or u have never been in a shack. either way you should try both and preferably at the same time.


?:dunno:?...


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

I could be wrong but PCMR isn't really a smock shack kind of place but I could be wrong.


----------



## H2O(s) (Dec 4, 2009)

nevrsumrrider said:


> Obviously u don't smoke or u have never been in a shack. either way you should try both and preferably at the same time.


You're batting 0-2 with that post amigo.


----------



## H2O(s) (Dec 4, 2009)

hikeswithdogs said:


> I could be wrong but PCMR isn't really a smock shack kind of place but I could be wrong.


That would be my assumption, but I figured I'd throw out a line.


----------



## nevrsumrrider (Nov 21, 2011)

snowvols said:


> No one will share that info. There might only be a couple PCers on this forum anyway. Most people ride Brighton and it only has a couple shacks.
> 
> Why not just smoke on the lift like most people?



I was replying to this comment. sorry for the confusion.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Sweet where do you live the east coast? On a powder day who has time to hang out in a shack? Or even better who wants to ride resorts :dunno: Everything is better in the backcountry. I would rather hangout at the bar afterwards than hang out in a shack during shredding. Thanks for trying to call me out.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

"time to hang out in a shack" is time spent getting baked for the next run...duh! snowvols, you clearly do not smoke weed, stop acting like you do.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

The guy who plays the flute wants to chime in. How lovely. When did I say I smoke weed? Why would I act like I do? I could care less that I don't I would rather drink and ride powder than sit in a shack while everyone is getting baked. Having a place to chill is awesome don't get me wrong, but I was just stating it is quicker to smoke on the lift and get more runs in. I will sit in the shack and drink my liquor while people smoke doesn't bother me one bit. Maybe one day you could bring your flute and serenade us while we all sit in the shack together?


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

snowvols said:


> The guy who plays the flute wants to chime in. How lovely. When did I say I smoke weed? Why would I act like I do? I could care less that I don't I would rather drink and ride powder than sit in a shack while everyone is getting baked. Having a place to chill is awesome don't get me wrong, but I was just stating it is quicker to smoke on the lift and get more runs in. I will sit in the shack and drink my liquor while people smoke doesn't bother me one bit. Maybe one day you could bring your flute and serenade us while we all sit in the shack together?


Well from the midewest's riders perspective when you come from a place that never has "powder days" and no real back country to ride there's really no rush to get anywhere or do anything not to mention it's like 5F out with a -20 degree windchill so doing anything on the lifts is a pain in the ass. For most part I'd rather smoke on the lifts when I do\did that kind of thing and go to the bar to warm up with shot or a cocktail instead of sit in a shack.

but

That doesn't' mean I wouldn't mind SEEING the shacks because sometimes those places do have allot of history depending on what kind of shack they are, where their located, I've seen some with like downhill ropes wings that could launch off with your snowboard, firepits\fire barrels\grills and other cool stuff but that's a pretty rare occurrence.

Being in Utah though you want to get out and tear up all the good stuff before you run out of daylight so I definitely can see that side of the argument too.


----------



## H2O(s) (Dec 4, 2009)

snowvols said:


> On a powder day who has time to hang out in a shack? Or even better who wants to ride resorts :dunno: Everything is better in the backcountry.


I hear what you're saying. You wouldn't find me unstrapped on a pow day unless I was gassed out and needed a break anyway.

When I'm permanently relocated, the BC will become an option but as of right now resorts fit the bill, and shacks are a part of that experience. I generally pack food on the mountain and would rather duck into a shack maybe burn one, down some food and get back at it rather than deal with the lodge.


----------

